# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Coffee morning for FAT: The Musical

## Craaaigeth

Hello everybody!

My name's Craig Manson, I'm a theatre maker currently based in Glasgow, originally from Wick. Myself and my friend Joanne have devised a new piece of theatre that's being performed at the Edinburgh Fringe this year called FAT: The Musical. It's a show exploring how "fat" is a negative state of mind rather than a shape of body. We're really excited about it and have been talking to the NHS about touring it around high schools to raise awareness of body positivity amongst 12-14 year olds. It deals with real issues through humour and entertainment, so it's loads of fun to both watch and perform, whilst also communicating a good message.

We're still needing to raise some funds for a lot of things (printing costs for marketing, props, plans for the schools tour, etc.) and we're trying to do this through as much community engagement as possible. I was thinking of bringing Joanne up to Wick to run a coffee morning one Saturday (probably July 19th) where we could sell tea & coffee, cakes, have a raffle and could perform some extracts of the show for all those who turn up and just generally have a lovely time. All proceeds would go towards our non-profit theatre company, Ice Cream Monday for our run at the Fringe and the NHS tour. I don't want to get too ahead of myself, so I was just wondering how many people would be interested in attending if they could?

Please let me know so I can start organising stuff - would be wonderful to see you all there!

Love & cheesecakes x

----------

